# DNS Error..komm nich mehr ins Netz...DRINGEND!!!



## hirngerichtet91 (14. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hatte nach der Installation von ICQ 6.5 folgendes Problem: Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr aufrufen..ICQ jedoch geht...also scheint nicht alles verloren zu sein. Hab nach mehrmaligen Probieren gesehen das es ein "DNS Error" ist. Was kann man dagegen tun, brauche mein Internet sehr dringend wieder. Im "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter" wird auch angezeigt, das eine Verbindung zum Internet aktiv ist, also meine Standardverbindung.

Hab einen Laptop mit Vista und WLAN (Devolo Adapter).

Bitte helfen!!!!


----------



## Fighter3 (14. März 2009)

einfach mal reconnecten schonmal versucht (Router an und wieder aus)?? Ich kenn das nur von MSN...


----------



## aurionkratos (14. März 2009)

Starte mal den Router neu. Zudem schau, ob die DNS-Einstellungen in Windows alle korrekt sind.
Anonsten trag da mal einen anderen DNS-Server ein, findest sie im Netz.


----------



## Kadauz (14. März 2009)

1.Mach mal Router aus/an und check den DNS Eintrag in der Netzwerkverbindung. Stell dort entweder die Adresse des Routers ein, oder eine von ner anderen Quelle.
2.Deinstallier ICQ 6.5 und installiere nen ICQ Client, wie z.B. Miranda.


----------



## rebel4life (15. März 2009)

Nimm einfach einen OpenDNS Server. Die sind eh schneller als die vom Anbieter und man hat nie Probleme.

IP: 208.67.222.222


----------



## hirngerichtet91 (15. März 2009)

problem gelöst => Systemwiederherstellung...


----------



## Kadauz (16. März 2009)

hirngerichtet91 schrieb:


> problem gelöst => Systemwiederherstellung...



Das zählt nicht!


----------



## M.Holder (16. März 2009)

Hättest nicht gebraucht.

Das gleiche Prob hatte ich auch, einfach in den Netzwerkoptionen wo du die IP eintragen kannst dein DNS-Server auf Auto stellen.


----------

